# Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!



## Palerado (24. September 2004)

Dies ist wirklich mal ein Thema wo man von 10 Leuten 11 Meinungen bekommt.

Nach kurzer Zeit des Einlesens dachte ich ich hätte es begriffen.

Geflochtene hat Vorteile bei ruhigem Wetter, monofile bei rauhem.
So weit so gut.
Einige Zeit später lese ich dann Tips die genau das Gegenteil besagen. |uhoh: 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was denn nun stimmt? #c


----------



## Locke (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*



> Geflochtene hat Vorteile bei ruhigem Wetter, monofile bei rauhem


Äääähmm, kannst Du das mal näher erleutern??

Also, evlt, aber nur evtl könntest Du verstanden haben, dass monofile Schnur Vorteile bei rauhem UNTERGRUND hat, aber bei Wetter??  hmmmm

Gruss Locke


----------



## Gunnar. (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin - moin,

Den einzigen Nachteil den *ich* bei geflochtenen Schnüren sehe ist , das gerade bei einem heftigen Biß die Ausschlitzgefahr relativ groß ist.Allerdings läßt sich das durch eine feinere Einstellung der Bremse bzw. durch Verwendung einer Freilaufrolle wieder kompensieren. Da so die Wucht in der Bremse o. Freilauf verloren geht.
Ich selber nutze 25'er Fireline auf Freilaufrolle und habe in diesem Zusammenhang keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Nene. Ich meinte schon das Wetter.

Rauhes Wetter: Bei geflochtener Schnur wird die Montage zum Strand gedrückt weil sie keinen Puffer bietet.

Ruhiges Wetter: Geflochtene wird mehr Wurfweite und zeigt zaghafte Bisse besser an.

So habe ich das verstanden.

Edit: Freilauf????? Bremse????
Ich habe keine Freilaufrolle dafür und die Bremse ist komplett dicht.
Habe allerdings auch oft das Problem (bei monofiler) dass ich die dicksten Bisse nicht verwertet bekomme.


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,

also ich fische schon seit Jahren Geflecht in der Brandung und das bei so ziemlich jeden Bedingungen, außer wenn richtig Kraut-Arlam ist oder man mit Krallenblei fischen muß. Bei viel Kraut bekommt mal den Knoten von der Keule nicht durch die Ringe und beim fischen mit Kralle hauen die Wellen so auf die Schnur das sich die Krallen lösen...
Allerdings finde ich 25er Fireline ein bischen übertrieben.   |kopfkrat 
Ich fische ne 15er Fireline mit ner 24er Whipflash als Keule, habe auch extra für reinen Sandstrand 4 Spuhlen mit 12er Fireline, bringt nochmal ein bischen mehr Weite :q 
Für richtiges Scheißwetter habe ich Mono-Keulen oder 40er Mono durchgehend...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Mario.S. (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich fische eigentlich nur mit geflochtener Schnur. Eine 25er finde ich auch etwas zu heftig. Ich nutze eine 17er, ich denke das ist aber auch reine Geschmackssache.

Die Schilderung meines Vorredners lässt sich - so denke ich - ganz gut realisieren und ist so vertretbar. Wobei ich mich nur für eine Stärke bei der Geflochtenen entscheiden würde, schließlich kostet der Kram auch Geld und bei den meisten Rollen gibt es eh nur zwei Spulen.

Wichtig ist dabei noch die Mono auf die Graphitspule zu bringen und die geflochtene auf die Metallspule. Also auch beim Rollenkauf daruaf achten, dass mindestens eine Metallspule dabei ist, denn auf Graphit macht sich die Geflochtene nicht so gut.


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich will mich ja auch nicht für die Extremsituationen ausrüsten.
Wir fahren im Oktober wieder nach Fehmarn und da wird ab Stärke 6 ablandig geangelt!!!

Das heißt also eine 15er - 20er geflochtene  + eine etwas dickere geflochtene Schlagschnur.

Wie ist das nun mit der Bremse? Laßt Ihr die ein wenig offen?


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Brachst du nicht... Da die Schnur keine dehnung hat, siehst du die Bisse auch wenn du sie ein bischen durchhengen läßt. Mach ich aber nur wenn die Dorsche extrem vorsichtig beissen. Und mehr Aussteiger als mit der Mono habe ich auch nicht...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Waldi (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich habe mich nach vielen Experimenten endgültig für durchgehend Fireline entschieden. Ich fische mit 20-er ohne Schlagschnur. Das geht bis 125g, was meistens reicht, ohne Probleme. Wenn man sich den Finger etwas abklebt sind dann sogar die volle bulle Würfe machbar. Dem Wellenschlag gehe ich möglichst aus dem Weg, indem ich versuche die Schnur erst hinter der Brandung ins Wasser gehen zu lassen. Bei Seitenwind ist der geringere Durchmesser auch viel besser und verursacht dann nicht so einen extremen Schnurbogen wie z.B. bei 30-er Mono. Ist der Wind zu heftig kommt Kralle zum Einsatz und alles wird auf richtige Spannung gebracht. Dann siehst Du jeden Zupfer. Ich bin eh der Meinung, daß sich 99% der Brandungsfische selbst haken. Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie manche 100m monofile Schnur draußen haben und dann noch anschlagen wie behämmert verlasse ich mich lieber auf den Fakt, daß der Fisch beim Abziehen vom plötzlichen Blei- und Schnurwiederstand gehakt wird.
Freilaufrolle oder Bremse auf in der Brandung??? Also ich weiß nicht. Es sei vielleicht noch wichtig zu sagen, daß gerade das Bandungsangeln mit Geflochtener ein Kraftakt für die Rolle ist und sich dann schnell zeigt was die Rolle taugt. Ich habe auch gute Freilaufrollen, die ich zum Raubfischangeln verwende. Ich glaub wohl zwei-, dreimal Brandungsangeln würden die schon vertragen aber so eine komplette Saison mit kiloweise Kraut und Fisch ranpumpen ohne Schnurpuffer. Nein, ich glaub dazu sind die Dinger nicht ausgelegt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische beide uns zwar wie folgt:

Geflochtene Schnur:
bei ruhigem Wetter, wenn ich mehr Weite erziehlen muß.

Monofile Schur
bei richtiger Brandung und Krautgang.

Der Nachteil bei Geflochtener Schnur und Brandung ist, dass das Blei nicht liegen bleiben würde( z.B. bei Seitenwind), da keine Dehnung in der Schnur ist.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,
ich habe auch mal rum experimentiert und bin wieder ganz und gar bei mono Schnur. Für mich hatte die geflochtene mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Welche das sind, sind ja schon alle beschrieben hier.


----------



## Agalatze (24. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

also ich habe zwei spulen mit durchgehend 25 fireline drauf, dann habe ich nochmal vier spulen mit ner 12 fireline für leichte plattenangeln bei ententeichwetter und die restlichen alle mit 15 er fireline bespult.
monofile finde ich nicht so klasse. die bisse bei geflochtener sehe ich vom feinsten. und wie marcel schon geschrieben hat- wenn die fische mal vorsichtig sind, dann kann man einfach einen schnurbogen machen und sieht die bisse trotzdem super #6


----------



## Koschi (25. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich fische einfach beides, und zwar aus all den genannten guten Gründen für die eine oder andere Schnur (bei Hackwind und Krautgang eben Monofil, aber gestern (Freitag) z.B. bei West 5, kein Kraut in Weißenhaus (seitlicher Wind) aber noch perfekt Fireline 12er mit gedrehter Schlagschnur und 190g.


----------



## basswalt (25. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

nur noch monofile.


----------



## suurhusen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin Boardis,
also ich kann nur soviel schreiben.
Angefangen habe ich in der brandung mit Monofiler 0,40 Balzer Dorsch.
Bekam dann von meiner Frau eine neue Rolle mit Geflochtener geschenkt.
Nach den ersten zwei Angeltagen bin ich mit allen Rollen in den Shop und habe Geflochtene aufwinden lassen.

Erstmal habe ich einen besseren Kontakt zum Fisch und zwetens habe ich auch die Gewissheit das ich gut "rauskomme". Gerade Geflochtene ist in der Brandung nicht schlecht weil die besser durch´s Wasser schneidet.
Die Bisse erkennst du immer auch daraum weil ich mit Bremse zu angel.

Also mein persönliches Fazit lautet : Geflochtene für den Einsatz an der Küste und auf dem Kutter..

mfg
Suurhusen


----------



## Edte (26. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ja bin auch der meinung von suurhusen, benutze auf kutter und ind der brandung auch geflochtenen, aber man muss darauf achten das die schnur vernüftig aufwickelt beim einholen damit hatte ich zum anfang miene probleme, aber nun habe ich den dreh raus , ach ja schalte vor die glochtene immer ne schlagschnur um den druck beim auswerfen von den rutenringen zu nehmen.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hallo Boardies!!
Also ich fische schon seit Jahren auf dem Kutter( 17er Fireline/Grün) und in der Brandung(15er Dega X-Tron 4Farbig) nur noch mit Geflecht. Auf die vorteile brauch ich glaub ich nicht mehr eingehen,sind schon alle genannt worden hier.
Aber einen RIESENNACHTEIL hat Geflochtene ja nun, und das ist die Abriebfestigkeit!!!
2x über ne scharfe Muschelbank oder Steine mit ner Geflochtenen und man kann das ganze Stück bis zur schadhaften Stelle abschneiden (Autsch!!! Das geht ins Geld). Und wenn man die Stelle mal nicht sofort lokalisiert, kann es einem den Fisch des Lebens kosten. Daher fische Ich vor der Geflochtenen immer ein Stück gute abriebfeste Monoschnur. Auf´m Kutter 6-7meter 0,35er und in der Brandung 15meter lange TaperTips 0,60mm auf0,30mm verjüngend. Die Mono verbinde ich per ALLBRIGHT KNOTEN mit der Geflochtenen.
Beim Brandungsangeln hab ich durch das Tapertip nen Abriebschutz,Dehnungspuffer gegen Ausschlitzer, und Sollbruchstelle (0,30mm Mono) in einem!!! Denn nen Hänger in der Brandung mit durchgehendem Geflecht ist alles andere als witzig und zudem auch noch gefährlich (Schnittgefahr). Auf´m Kutter verhält es sich genauso und wenn ich mal einen Fisch über die Bordwand hebe, kann ich eine Monofile Schnur wesentlich besser greifen ohne mir gleich die halbe Hand abzuschneiden.
PETRI HEIL wünscht der Daniel (dorschjaeger75)


----------



## Gunnar. (26. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hallo,

Ich nutze die Fireline seid 8 Jahren.In Verbindung mit Freilaufrollen --->4 Jahre.Natürlich sind mir in der Anfangszeit durch die bekannten Nachteile so einige Fische verloren gegangen.Und das in der Brandung als auch beim Karpfenangeln.Ist nun mal ein anderes angeln als mit ner mono. Aber mitlerweile...................sind schnurbedingte Aussteiger bzw. Fehlbisse die absolute Ausnahme.
Die Wahl der Stärke (25'er) war damals mehr oder weniger Zufall. Allerdins hat sich die Schnur bei mir in Extremsituationen bewährt.Daher werde ich diese Stärke immer empfehlen.Das es auch ne Nummer kleiner geht habt ihr ja schon geschrieben.Und bezweifeln will ich das auch nicht.Jeder hat nun mal *seine eigene *Erfahrung.
Stichwort Erfahrung........................ Das sich beim Nutzen der Fireline (geflochten allg.)die Montagen bei entsprechenden Wind-Wellen und Krautgang schneller lösen (nicht liegen bleiben)............also das hab *ich *noch nicht beobachten können. Kann aber auch sein das es daran liegt das ich immer , egal bei welchem Wetter , mit ner 175'er - 220'er Kralle fische.Ist sicher nicht immer Notwendig u.o. sinnvoll aber es klappt. Zumindest dei mir.
Zur Freilaufrolle.............Ich nutze die Okuma longbow (80'er).Seid 4Jaren bin ich damit über Winter fast jedes WE mind. einmal am "Teich".Bis heute haben Salz und Sand der Rolle (gute Pflege vorausgesetzt ) nichts anhaben können.Allerdings hab ich schon  Rollen gesehen die Sandbedingt den Geist aufgeben hatten.Ne Nullachtfuffzehn Rolle in Puncto Freilauf würde ich also nicht empfehlen.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Das würde also bedeuten dass man entweder ne durchgehende 25er fischt, oder aber eine 15er - 17er mit monofiler Schlagschnur.

Worauf muss ich besonders achten wenn ich die ersten mal geflochtene fische?
Beim Drill nicht soviel Druck ausüben? Dann besteht natürlich die Gefahr dass er sich festsetzt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich würde niemals ne mono als keule benutzen #d  #d  #d ...

Dann ist so ziemlich der ganze Vorteil der Geflochtenen weg  |uhoh: , nämlich das weite werfen. Die Rute lädt sich dann nicht mehr so auf, da man wieder Dehnung beim Wurf hat. Außerdem schneidet die Gefl., bei etwas größerer Belastung (Hänger o. größer Fisch), die Monoschlagschnur durch.

Fazit: Bei Geflochtener IMMER Geflochtene Keule

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich merke schon. Die Ansichten sind wirklich seeeehr unterschiedlich.
Wenn man die geflochtene Keule verwendet kann man nur beten dass keine Muschelkanten im Wasser sind.

Aber nun gut. Das Argument mit der Dehnung beim Wurf ist natürlich nicht uninteressant.


----------



## mcmc (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, entweder... oder...


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

kann marcel auch nur zustimmen !!!!!!!!


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich mag mich jetzt irren, aber der Vorteil hat sich doch bei langen Vorfächern eh gegessen, denn die bleiben wohl mono, oder?

Ich werde mal am Samstag meinen Dealer fragen was er für mich tun kann


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Bevor ich jetzt was falsches schreibe, welchen Vorteil meinst du genau?


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Das sich die Rute besser auflädt bei geflochtener


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Das sich die Rute besser auflädt .................hm,........Ist schon ne Weile her das ich mit ner mono gangelt habe...................Da fehlt mir momentan der Vergleich.
Aber selbst wenn dem so sei , glaub ich nicht das sich das Stück mono (Vorfach) negativ auf's Aufladen auswirkt.

Aber das solln mal die beantworten , die regelmäßig zwischen den Schnüren wechseln.


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Aber nochmal zu der einen Frage:
Was muss ich beachten wenn ich zum ersten mal Geflecht nehme?


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Auf Grund Nulldehnung ist die Ausschlitzgefahr groß. Daher Bremse einwenig mehr öffnen.Und Beim Drillen Ruhe bewahren.Keinen starken Anhieb setzen und dann ruhig und gleichmäßig kurbeln.Nach Möglichkeit auf's "Pumpen" verzichten.Wenn nicht anders geht , keine ruckartige Bewegung (der Rute) dabei.Immer schöööööööön laaaaaaaaaaaangsaaaaam.

Achja , beim werfen den Finger schützen.Kann sein das sich die Schnur sonst leicht rot färbt.


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum man dafür gute Rollen haben sollte.
Wenn man die Montage + Fisch nur durch kurbeln ran holen will muss das Getriebe schon ein wenig was aushalten.
Ich werde versuchen das Ganze zu beherzigen.
Auf jeden Fall mal Danke für die Tips #6


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*



> Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum man dafür gute Rollen haben sollte


Jetzt kommt die Erinnerung an meine ersten BA-Rollen wieder hoch. Abgebrochene Kurbel und kaputte Getriebe............schon nach dem 2.Einsatz.Der Geiz forderte seinen Tribut.


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Wir haben auch schon einige Relikte grosser Sparwut in den Mülltonnen Fehmarns versenkt.
Wirklich ärgerlich sowas aber man wollte ja nicht hören 

Da bringt einem auch die Garantie nichts.
Man gibt Scheisse weg und bekommt Scheisse wieder...


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

aber öffne auf keinen fall die bremse !!!
da muss ich meinem vorgänger widersprechen. dann fetzt dir beim wurf alles um die ohren. so schlimm ist das auch nicht mit dem ausschlitzen. klar sollst du nicht drillen wie ein irrer, aber ganz normal ist schon ok.
ich habe sehr sehr selten fische wegen sowas verloren. und ich denke dass ich die gleichen fische auch bei ner mono verloren hätte.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Also die Bremse nur öffnen wenn mal was wirklich grosses dran ist?
OK.
Notiert #6


----------



## Koschi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich stelle mir das gerade vor: im Wettkampf oder auch privat, Du neben mir, einen Großen an der Angel und Du machst die Bremse auf, damit er... ja was eigentlich?  #c 

Mit dem Blei im Maul quer abzieht und alle Vorfächer von mir mit einsammelt?  #d Oder er sich hinter die nächste Kante verziehen kann, wo dann die Schnur vielleicht wirklich durchgescheuert wird...?!  |gr: 

Also meines Erachtens ist es wichtig, den Fisch (gerade Große) schnell vom Boden zu bekommen und im gleichmäßigen Zug zu landen. Von mir ein klares NEIN für eine offene Bremse. Sind wir denn Karpfenangler??  |pfisch:


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Der Einfall kam mir nur da ich gestern einen älteren Thread gefunden habe wo jemand einen 14 Pfund Brandungsdorsch landen konnte.

Einen Leoparden diesen Kalibers kann ich doch nicht mit geschlossener Bremse ranpumpen (oder doch).

Ich werd mal grad zum Bauern gehen und mir ein wenig Rinderkraftnahrung besorgen  #: 
Aber nun gut. Die Bremse bleibt zu.


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

doch auch so einen kannst du an land bekommen.
das mit der bremse vergess mal lieber ganz schnell.
gerade dieses wochenende beim hamburger brandungstag hat einer ne doublette mit nem 77er dorsch und ner 43 platte gefangen. das geht auch so.
und stell dir mal die andere frage "was kann eine bremse da ausrichten" ?
das gefühl mit der rute sollte reichen einem fisch an land zu bekommen.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Oh man geil.
Das will ich auch mal rausholen.

Nun ja. In der Theorie bin ich jetzt gewappnet.
Jetzt muss ich es nur noch in die Praxis umsetzen (und die Fische müssen mitspielen).

@Agalatze: Nun ja, ich dachte die Bremse soll den Dorsch müde machen.
Aber Tauziehen scheint wohl die Devise zu sein. Entweder er oder ich.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Schön guten Abend,

Oh Gott , die Bremse!!
Da hab ich mich wohl verdrucktausgekehrt.
Fluchtene Fische sind beim B-Angeln nun eher die Ausnahme.Trotzdem , auch Dorsche "schütteln" sich gelegentlich beim drillen.Und wenn mal mal nen größeren oder gar kapitalen Fisch verliert nur weil die Bremse zu sehr geschlossen war , ist der Ärger groß. Gut ,es kommt nicht allzuoft vor , aber wenn..........



> Von mir ein klares NEIN für eine offene Bremse


Und mit "Bremse öffnen" mein ich nicht das diese bis zum Anschlag auf ist , sondern das die Bremse beim Angeln mit geflochtener Schnur ein wenig weiter offener sein sollte als mit ner Mono.



> aber öffne auf keinen fall die bremse !!!
> da muss ich meinem vorgänger widersprechen. dann fetzt dir beim wurf alles um die ohren.


Ich hasse es wenn man mir wiederspricht.*gg*
Im Ernst: Sehe im Moment kein Zusammenhang zwischen Bremse und Wurf. Da müßtest du mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen.



> den Fisch (gerade Große) schnell vom Boden zu bekommen


Beim Brandungsangeln?? Bei dem spitzen Zugwinkel?Überlege mal bitte aus welcher Höhe du "ziehst" wenn die Montage so knappe 100m graußen liegt. Kann dir da nicht so richtig folgen.



> das gefühl mit der rute sollte reichen einem fisch an land zu bekommen.


Richtig !! Nur muß mann erstmal das Gefühl dafür bekommen.Sprich Erfahrung sammeln.Dazu zählt auch die Gefahren zu kennen. Auch wenn nicht gleich alle Wiedrigkeiten mit mal auftreten.Der eine hat Glück , da geht nichts schief.Beim anderen passiert auf Grund eines kleinen Fehlers gleich das "große Unglück".

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## MichaelB (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,

@Gunnar: damit Herr Dorsch sich nicht mit seinem Dickkopf am Grund festsetzt oder hinter dem nächsten Stein verkeilt ist es wichtig, ihn sofort "hoch" zu pumpen.Bei nicht ganz geschlossener Bremse kann es Dir beim voll durchgezogenen Wurf mit sagen wir mal 180g die Fingerkuppe amputieren. 
Das ist der zweite Grund für Bremse zu #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

jupp da kann ich michael nur recht geben !!!
wenn die bremse lose ist, dann kann schnell was in die hose gehen.
entweder knallt dir das blei an hinterkopf oder du hast schmerzen im finger 
durch diesen extremen druck beim wurf würde die bremse nachgeben und somit auch schnur. und genau das ist das problem. du entlädst den wurf und das blei schiesst irgendwo hin nur nicht ins meer. beim brandungsangeln hält man die schnur ja nicht mal locker mit dem finger fest. das "halten" kommt ja nur durch den winkel zusatnde wie du die schnur an die rute hälst.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

@agalatze: Kannst Du mir den letzten Satz bitte mal erklären?

Hätte übrigens niemals gedacht dass soviele Antworten in diesem Thread zustande kommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hi Michael,

Das es wichtig ist und das warum ist mir schon klar.Nur das WIE zweifel ich an.Auf der Entfernung kann der Zug nicht funzen da mann mit der Rute nicht hoch genug übern Fisch steht.
Aber was das Werfen mit der Bremse zutun hat..........also da steh ich aufem Schlauch.Oder meinst du , das wenn beim Wurf der Bügel zuklappt bzw. noch geschlossen ist , sich die Spule noch dreht und so der Finger "abgesägt" wird?Das wär ne Möglichkeit.Doch in dem Falle ist die Bremse zu leicht eingestellt worden.
Das mit dem Bügel ist mir auch schon passiert.Aber noch hab ich alle Finger.
Wie gesagt, nicht unmöglich. Aber unwarscheinlich in *meinen *Augen.
Aber anders gesehen..........Derjenige der mit geflochtener Schnur die ersten Male angelt kann dem blutigen Risiko entgehen in dem er die Bremse zuläßt.Gut das kann ich nachvollziehen.Denn lieber Fisch weg als Finger ab!!!

nächtliche Grüße,
Gunnar


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

@ gunnar 
gehst du oft in die brandung ?
soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein ok ?!
ich gebe gleich mal ne fette erklärung dazu ab.
esse nur kurz zuenden


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

@agalatze,

Langsam begreif ich was du meinst.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Na denn mal los!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Oft? Nun ja, Wenn so ab Nov. die Karpfenalngelei vor ist, bin ich fast jedes WE am "Teich". Zumindest solange es die äußeren Bedingungen zulassen.Das geht so bis Ende März-Anfang April bei mir.

Und böse sein, Keine Sorge.Solange es sachlich bleibt und die Meinung / Erfahrung anderer geachtet werden ---->kein Problem!!
Ich halt mich nicht für das Geschenk Gottes an die Menschheit.Auch ich hab Fehler im Denken und Handeln.
Außerdem, wozu sind wir den hier?*gg*


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

so nun gehts los. bin vollgefressen....

fangen wir bei der bremse an. man müsste die bremse in der brandung so sehr weich einstellen, dass sie beim wurf durchdrehen würde. dazu komm ich gleich noch. dazu sollte man beim brandungsangeln den fisch gleichmäßig zügig, aber nicht schnell einholen. man darf ihm keine pause geben, denn sonst setzt er sich irgendwo hintern stein oder wie auch immer. durch ne bremse wäre das mist. auch die großen dorsche machen nicht so ein trara, dass sie schnur nehmen. lediglich kommen kleine fluchten vor, wo eigentlich jeder angler aus gefühl dann die rute nach vorne hält oder einen schritt nach vorne macht. und bei den ganz großen muss man so oder so pumpen. die großen werden dann durch die geflochtene aber nicht ausgeschlitzt sondern gehen meistens durch andere ursachen verloren wie haken zu klein usw usw...

so nun erstmal die antwort für palerado zwischendurch. beim spinnfischen oder posenfischen ist es meistens der fall, dass du beim auswerfern durch deinen finger verhinderst dass der köder einfach wegfliegt. dies machst du indem du die schnur mit druck auf die rute festhälst. in der brandung könntest du diesen druck mit dem finger garnicht ausüben,also hält man die schnur indem man sie einfach in einem gewissen winkel zur spule hält und sie dadurch nicht ablaufen kann. wenn aber nun die bremse leicht gelöst wäre, dann wäre dieser effekt weg und die schnur zieht durch die enormen kräfte beim werfen einfach ab. die rute hat sich entladen, aber durch das lösen der bremse hast du keine wucht bekommen und das blei kann dir an hinterkopf fliegen.

mir ist das schonmal passiert, als ich nach dem aufbauen die schnur durch die ringe gezogen habe und dann die bremse nicht wieder feststellte. das ding ist mir voll an die schulter geflogen. war zwar nicht sehr doll, aber wucht ist da trotzdem hinter. um schmerzen zu haben langt das allemal.


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

@ gunnar #6 #6 #6  na dann  bin ich ja beruhigt. 

hatte auch noch was vergessen. der dorsch sollte wirklich schnell "hoch" geholt werden. man verliert mehr fische dadurh sie nicht hochzuholen,als sie hochzuholen.
dann kommt es auch immer noch drauf an mit welchem system man angelt. bei einigen systemen lässt man dem fisch garkeine andere möglichkeit durch den zug an der schnur, ihn "hoch" zu holen. druch den zug wird der fisch nach oben gezogen. ich fische gerne mit diesen systemen. bei gelegenheit kann ich dir bei nem boardie treffen mal zeigen was und wie ich das meine. ist sehr sehr schwer zu erklären.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Das bedeutet also, dass einem die Schnur durch die Finger reisst, obwohl man noch gar nicht losgelassen hat?
Das ist bestimmt nicht lustig.

Du holst Deine Dorsche also mit einem relativ langsamen gleichmässig Kurbeln an Land (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).

Wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe wird in der Brandung meist die Fireline benutzt.
Gibt es keine günstigeren Alternativen?
Ich will natürlich auch nicht, dass ein riesen Knäuel geflochtener Schnur in einer Mülltonne auf Fehmarn landet, als weiteres Relikt meines Geizes.

Aber erstmal vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. #6

Dann mach doch einfach mal ein paar erklärende Bilder von Deinen Montagen. Würde ich gerne mal sehen.  #h


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

genau !!! das ist das problem mit den fingern. kann sehr schmerzhaft sein. und wie michael schon geschrieben hat kann das auch mal ne fingerkuppe kosten. auf jedenfall habe ich schon von einigen gehört die sich bis auf den knochen die schnur reingerissen haben.
zum thema schnur kann ich nur die fireline empfehlen. leider ist sie sehr teuer, aber sie und bleibt die beste schnur auf dem markt. bei den ganzen wettkämpfen und meisterschaften die ich mitmache sind die leute die mit geflochtener angeln, fast ausschließlich überzeugte fireline angler.

das mit den bildern geht leider nicht. habe keine kamera und kann die nicht reinstellen. außerdem müsste man das noch dazu erklären wie es halt ist wenn der fisch gezogen wird ect...


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Es scheint sich also nicht um die Standardmontagen wie Nachläufer oder Liftmontage zu handeln.

Du brauchst ja nicht zwingenderweise ne Kamera. Es gibt ja immer noch Microsoft Paint 
Nun ja. Dann werde ich mir wohl doch mal ne Spule Fireline zulegen müssen *schluchz*


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

das geht leider auch nicht. habe ich auf diesem blöden laptop nicht drauf weil ich nur diesen computer habe und den geschäftlich nutze. jeden mist den ich hier rauf schmeißen würde, würde dann probleme mit meinen kundendaten geben.

ist aber generell auch keine frage der montage. wichtig ist wie gesagt dass du dem fisch druck auf die schnur gibst.


----------



## mcmc (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hallo,
noch einmal etwas zur gelösten Bremse beim werfen. Die Rute wird aufgespannt und der Druck liegt dabei nicht nur auf dem Blank, sondern auch auf dem Zeigefinger und der Spule. Der Zeigefinger lenkt die Schnur ja nur um, damit sie nicht von der Spule fällt. Bei Fireline liegt auch noch mehr Druck auf Finger und Spule, da die Schnur nicht mit einer Dehnung wie bei Monofiler einen Teil des Drucks aufnehmen kann. Ist die Spulenbremse gelockert, passiert das, was Alaglatze geschildert hat. Bei geflochtener muss die Bremse daher geschlossen sein. Dies umso mehr, je weiter du werfen willst oder kannst. Denn bei Gewaltwürfen wird besonders viel Druck -wie oben beschrieben-ausgeübt. Wer will, kann ja die Bremse nach dem Wurf öffnen für die Großfische. Ich tue es nicht, weil es gerade bei großen Fischen wichtig ist, den Fisch sofort vom Grund zu lösen. 
Direkten Kontakt zum Fisch erhält man z.B. durch ein sog. Durchläufer-Vorfach, d.h. das Blei hängt an einem auf der Hauptschnur frei beweglichen Genielink oder Wirbel mit Karabinerhaken. Dahinter kommt ein Wirbel, an dem die Mundschnur befestigt ist, die dann nach oben geclippt wird. Beisst der Fisch, zieht er mit Mundschnur und Hauptschnur frei ab, ohne dass er das Blei mitzieht. Ziehst man mit der Rute, hat man als anderes Ende der Schnur direkten Kontakt zum Fisch.


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

super erklärt !!!
vor allem die geschichte mit dem fisch. wusste nicht so recht wie ich das erklären kann.
danke für die ergänzung


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Bestens erklärt  #6 

Vor allem die Erklärung des Vorfachs freut mich. Habe schon ein paar von den Teilen gebaut. |jump: 
Lief auf der Seite vom FFT glaube ich unter Nachläufermontage.

Werde mir jetzt noch ein paar davon bauen.


----------



## Waldi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,
@mcmc -  kurz und bündig richtig!
Auch aus dem Grund das bei geflochtener Schnur die ganze Kraft in die Spule geht, muß die Rolle eine "GUTE" sein. Mein Sohnemann hat sich mal einen alten Firelinebestand auf eine Blligrolle getan um in der Brandung das Werfen zu testen. Nach dem ersten Wurf war die Rollenachse verbogen und das Teil eierte beim Drehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Koschi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich fands doof erklärt...  :q 

(aua, er steht hinter mir und schägt mich.....!!!!!)


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Dann habe ich nur noch eine Frage (vorläufig).

Welchen Schlagschnurknoten verwendet ihr wenn Ihr 2 geflochtene verbindet.
Ich habe bisher dazu nur den Albright gefunden, aber den möchte ich nicht bei Regen und 2 Grad über 0 neu binden müssen...


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

ich glaube doppelter grinner heisst der den ich nehme...
guck mal hier :

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36689&highlight=grinner


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,

auch wenn hier die Rede von Gelochtener ist, ich habe mir schon mit einer 60er Mono-Keule ordentlich in den Finger geschnitten nachdem ich die Bremse nicht richtig geschlossen hatte...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich werde die Bremse auch nach dem Wurf zu lassen.
Ich kenne mich doch. Ich würde mit Sicherheit mal vergessen das Ding wieder richtig zu zu machen.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Nabend,

Na Gut. Jetzt hat's sich ausgebremst. Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert bis ich dahinter gestiegen bin was genau gemeint war.Aber nun hab ich's gerafft.
Die beschriebenen Montagen.................mhm........ klingt gut. Werde mich mal drumm kümmern.
Nochmal Danke an alle die mich "auf den rechten Weg geführt" haben.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

@ michaelb
schön wenn der schmerz nachlässt ne !?
ist echt sehr unangenehm...


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> schön wenn der schmerz nachlässt ne !?


 Yo, das kommt dann gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 da man seine Bremse aber normal anfangs der Angelei verpennt, dauert es schon einen Moment länger... und dann den "Wurf-Finger" immer schön hart am Wattwurm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich bin momentan auch am tüfteln welchen Fingerschutz ich nehmen soll.
Bei Askari gibt es ja so "tolle Dinger"  #d 

Mein Bruder hat am Wochenende auf der Wiese ca. 8 Würfe gebraucht um das Ding durchzuschneiden.
Ich tendiere momentan zu einem Arbeitshandschuh mit Kautschukbeschichtung und den dann mit Panzertape ein wenig verstärken.


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,

als "altmodischer" Mono-Angler reicht bei mir ein gummierter Arbeits-Handschuh.
Diese ganzen tollen "Weitwurf-Fingerschützer" sind bestimmt irre schick und funzen auch, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, warum sowas dann um die 25€ kosten soll... #c       

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Sowas kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage.
Dummerweise sind "normale" Arbeitshandschuhe für meine filigranen Laptopfinger viel zu gross.
Deshalb tendiere ich zu den von mir beschriebenen Handschuhen für 7€.
Das kann ich wohl noch investieren.
Mit dem Panzertape drüber soll da wohl nichts passieren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin allerseits #h
ich hab mir (ebenfalls mit kleinen Händen ausgestattet) Arbeitshandschuhe für Mädels im Baumarkt gekauft, alle Finger bis auf den Zeigefinger sind abgeschnitten, die reichen für alles aus (bis jetzt)


----------



## Waldi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Moin,
ein kleiner Streifen stabiles Klebeband, auch für Gelenkfixierungen beim Sport geeignet, ist bei mir um den Zeigefinger getüdelt völlig ausreichend.
Ich versuche aber wegen dem Schittverbindungsknoten ohne Schlagschnur auszukommen. Nur wenn ich merke, es kommt wirklich auf jeden Weitenmeter an, kommen die volle bulle Würfe mit Schlagschnur zum Einsatz. Meistens reichen aber meine normalen, schlagschnurlosen 80 bis 100 m Würfe aus. Ich habe nähmlich auch kein Bock jedesmal eine Weitwurfmeisterschaft zu starten. Man kann es in dieser Richtung auch ganz schnell übertreiben. Ich habe selbst schon bei einem Nachbarbrandungsangler gesehen, daß einmal nur mit einer Montageimitation ohne Köder geworfen wurde um mal zu zeigen "was man so drauf hat"
Kommt doch die Schlagschnur zum Einsatz, kann man den nervigen Knoten auch mit einem tropfen Lack etwas schlüpfriger machen. Ich hasse diesen Knoten aber trozdem wenn er sich dann im Spitzenring mit etwas Kraut festsetzt und der zu landende Fisch gerade bei den schwierigen letzten Metern sich in die Steinpackungen verdrückt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Aus dem Grund verwende ich keine zu lange Schlagschnur. 
8 Meter reichen völlig aus. Wenn sich das Kraut dann wirklich mal im Spitzenring festsetzt reicht es ein paar Schritte zurück zu gehen und der Fisch ist an Land.

Wenn man eine längere Schlagschnur nimmt kann das natürlich wirklich zum Problem werden.


----------



## Koschi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ein kleiner Streifen stabiles Klebeband, auch für Gelenkfixierungen beim Sport geeignet, ist bei mir um den Zeigefinger getüdelt völlig ausreichend.
> Gruß Waldi



Genau, anständigen Tape-Verband kaufen (Rolle hält ewig), Zeigefinger umwickeln, das Tape gibt nach, der Finger ist also nicht steif aber geschützt, Würmer beködern, greifen etc. alles bestens. Kein Nerv mit einem Finger-Überzieher, den man ständig an- und abmacht oder gar ganze Handschuhe in der Tasche haben (gibts schick in weiß, so für die Johannes Heesters unter uns    |rolleyes ).

Für mich die billigste und effektivste Lösung (werfe "Gedrehte" mit zumeist 180 bis 210g, "volle Kanne", bin also gefährdert, aber seit dem Tape absolut unversehrt).


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

ich halte es mit dem tape genau wie koschi !
hansaplast oder so heisst das zeug. bekommt man in jeder apotheke und ist billiger als jeder handschuh. dazu hält es allerbestens am finger auch wenn ich damit ins wasser komme.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Ich habe ne ganze Weile auch immer mit Wickelpflaster am Finger geworfen. Das war mir aber nicht fühlig genug oder wie man sagt. Auch hat sich das im Laufe des Abends immer gelöst durch den Schmutz und die Feuchtigkeit. Dann habe ich auch solche gummierten Handschuhe besorgt und die überflüssigen Finger abgeschnitten. Das ging voll gut und den Hanschuh konnte man den ganzen Abend anbehalten. Hat nicht gestört. Jetzt habe ich solch einen Gamakatsu Finger geschenkt bekommen. Der ist voll genial, ist schweineteuer und gekauft häte ich mir den wohl auch nicht aber das werfen mit dem Teil macht echt Spaß. Den gibs übrigens bei Holger im Top Shop falls doch jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt.


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

^Wie ich ja bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe kommt bei mir das Problem mit der Haut dazu.

Da kann ich cremen wie ich will, aber sobald ich 2 Abende hintereinander in der Brandung war tun mir die Hände weh und die Haut springt vor Freude auf 

Deswegen suche ich ja die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.

Ich hoffe nur dass ich mit den Handschuhen dann auch die Würmer auf den Haken bekomme. Sonst müssen sie halt solange in die Tasche.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. September 2004)

*AW: Geflochten oder monofil. Bringt Licht ins dunkle!*

Hi Jörg,



> Dann habe ich auch solche gummierten Handschuhe besorgt und die überflüssigen Finger abgeschnitten. Das ging voll gut und den Hanschuh konnte man den ganzen Abend anbehalten.


Kann ich bestätigen.Fast genauso mach ich es auch. Mit Pflaster bzw. Klebebänder aller Art bin nie so richtig klargekommen.Vorallem dann wenn die Oberfläche glatt war sind mir die Würfe öffter mißglückt.Hatte einfach kein Gefühl..................

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------

